# CM9 USB not regonized with W7



## yvca (Jan 19, 2012)

Bonjour,

I run W7 and when I connect the HP touchpad runing CM9 alpha 0 my does not regonized the tablet and I do not see any indicator where I have to turn on something on the CM9 tablet.

Help

Yvon


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

On the home screen there is a button in the upper-right (looks like 6 squares). Tap that go see your apps, then open the Settings app. In the left column, tap Storage. Then in the upper-right, tap the button with 3 squares. Tap USB computer connection. Checkmark "Media device (MTP)". Then it should work.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

and how remove safely touchpad from the pc?


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

tusman said:


> and how remove safely touchpad from the pc?


I don't think you have to. ICS doesn't use usb storage, it uses MTP (_Media Transfer Protocol) You just unplug it when your done._


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Ocelot said:


> I don't think you have to. ICS doesn't use usb storage, it uses MTP (_Media Transfer Protocol) You just unplug it when your done._


ok. thanks . afraid of hurt my tp.


----------

